# Rockwell Sonicrafter F80



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've had this for a few months now, and like it more each time I use it. Just used it to make a hole so figured i would share what I think of it.

I have used the Dremel, another brand i can't remember the name, and a Harbor Freight version. This one is hands down the best one so far.

It has two different degrees it can oscillate at, either 3.4 for precise work, or 5.0 for quick work. Easily selected from the side of the tool. 

The vibration transmitted to your hand and arm, on either 3.4 or 5.0 degree oscillation, is much less than with the other brands.

The attachment method is also nice, it's not really a quick connect, but it is tooless to change blades.

Storage box it came in is real nice tool. Attachments located in two clear lid bins on the ends of the lid, they are pretty deep, and "latch" pretty secure. It also has a decent length cord, probably 5 foot.

Can't remember the exact price, but IIRC, just over $150. Two thumbs up from this guy.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll stick with my hammer.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have the Milwaukee m18, great tool


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I picked a Rockwell awhile back, I'll have to look and see what model, used it three times now and love it! Doesn't have the adjustment, which sounds nice, but still good to have.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What are you mainly using it for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Milwaukee 12.... can't be without one...

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What are you mainly using it for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tough to say what I mainly use it for. Once you get a multi tool you'll find 100's of uses for it.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Tough to say what I mainly use it for. Once you get a multi tool you'll find 100's of uses for it.


Would you say you use it for 'multi-ple' jobs? lol


----------

